# Stripped and Re-shingled, How to Fix Gap Between Siding and Shingles



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You defiantly have a mess on your hands there Wood. 

Not so much the gap as much as your attempt to reuse the step flashing and nothing in a tube or can will solve this. 

The siding should be held up off the roof at least ¾”.

You need to “properly” install new step flashing. IMO the only way to do that is to remove the siding, especially since it’s vinyl. The wall side of the new flashing should be against the sheathing and behind the WB of the siding.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

That step flashing needs to be replaced as well as the flashing around the cast iron pipe.


----------



## woodsbw (Apr 14, 2011)

*Replace Siding?*

So, in this situation, could I just remove the siding, replace the step flashing, and reuse the siding? Or, would the bottom line of the siding still be to low?? Would I have to reside the whole dormer?


----------



## woodsbw (Apr 14, 2011)

*Pipe Flashing?*

BamBam, what's the issue with the pipe vent? That is actually new flashing...although I would like to remove the gob of white stuff from the top of the pipe.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

woodsbw said:


> So, in this situation, could I just remove the siding, replace the step flashing, and reuse the siding? Or, would the bottom line of the siding still be to low?? Would I have to reside the whole dormer?


Yes you can reuse the siding. I’d drop it down though. Set a 1x on the roof then set the J on that. 

If you do that you’ll have to re-cut the siding which will leave you short at the top so you’ll need to buy a few panels.


----------

